# Studio management software - CRM?



## quantum (Nov 9, 2013)

I have been looking for CRM software and come accross a few and thought I'd found the perfect one in Light Blue, but I don't use mac email and it only records that or Outlook in a smaller way. I use PC generally and Gmail. 
I am looking at trialling https://www.lessannoyingcrm.com/ as a start.

Anyone tried other CRM solutions they can recommend to manage the business of weddings especially?
Some seem ridiculously expensive for a one man band business.
Cheers
John


----------



## clee01l (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't comment on CRM products, but Gmail can be used with any mail client like Outlook.  You are never required to access Gmail through a browser. I've always accessed Gmail through Outlook and now the mail client that ships with OSX.


----------



## quantum (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't have outlook. 
Thanks


----------

